# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Hdmi σε RCA κτλ

## leeperik

Εχω λαπτοπ με εξοδο Hdmi .Το ερωτημα ειναι αν μπορω να φτιαξω ενα καλωδιο που να συνεεται στην Hdmi θυρα και να βγαζει rca συνδεοντας καποια πινς του Hdmi  χωρις να παρεμβαινουν ηλεκτρονικα για να το συνδεω σε καποια τηλεοραση .
Στο ιντερνετ εψαξα και πουλανε καλωδια τετοια αλλα πως αντιστοιχουνε στο  pinout  του Hdmi ;
Δεν θελω να αγορασω γιατι και ειναι ακριβα στα περιπου 3 με 4 μετρα που το θελω αλλα και για την κατασκευη.

Τωρα που το σκευτομαι με βολευει και σε σκαρτ αν ειναι ευκολοτερο

ευχαριστω για οποια βοηθεια

----------


## navar

με pins μόνο δέν πρόκειτε να καταφέρεις τπτ !
βλέποντας πως δουλέυει πχ το playstation 3 η hdmi θύρα κάνει πολλά πράγματα μεχρι εντοπισμό συσκευής !(σαν usb ενα πράγμα )

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## electrifier

Δεν υπάρχει καμία τέτοια συμβατότητα διότι το ένα είναι ψηφιακό και το άλλο αναλογικό. Χρειάζεται μετατροπέας για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο (υπάρχει). Τα όποια καλώδια έχεις δει είτε είναι μούφα, είτε κάπου υπάρχει και κύκλωμα μετατροπής. Απευθείας συμβατό με το HDMI είναι μόνο το DVI.
Το ίδιο και για το SCART.

----------


## leeperik

μπορει να ειναι κ μουφα η μπορει μεσα στα βυσματα να εχουν κανει καμια πατεντα αν και δε νομιζω οτι στο βυσμα μπορει να χωρεσει κυκλωμα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δεσ αν σε κανει αυτο
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-1-5M-HDMI-SV...item41529db85b

----------


## grglaz

μην παρεις σχετο καλωδιο.....χωρις ενεργα στοιχεια δεν γινεται τετοια μετατροπη...
χρειαζεσαι κατι σαν αυτο http://www.svideo.com/hdmi2svideo.html

----------

